# New at using guide bushings



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm a newbie at routing, I bought a new triton, and made a table to mount it, did very well on a large project. Q is, I have an old PC 6931 with plunge base, (bought at auction 5+ yrs ago) works except on/off switch won't stay on. Should I fix the switch and dedicate the PC for plunge work, and keep the Triton mounted? Several other posts have me thinking the PC is superior for guide bushing work, I guess they set the standard. Also, the switch is a toggle, do I need original PC part, or is an off the shelf switch ok?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Carl, I would have the switch repaired and use the PC693 for hand held and plunge use.

I would keep the Triton in the table, although it can also be used hand held if required.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I agree with James replace the switch & use hand held.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" or is an off the shelf switch ok? " Yes it will be just fine..

==


Carlswoodturning said:


> I'm a newbie at routing, I bought a new triton, and made a table to mount it, did very well on a large project. Q is, I have an old PC 6931 with plunge base, (bought at auction 5+ yrs ago) works except on/off switch won't stay on. Should I fix the switch and dedicate the PC for plunge work, and keep the Triton mounted? Several other posts have me thinking the PC is superior for guide bushing work, I guess they set the standard. Also, the switch is a toggle, do I need original PC part, or is an off the shelf switch ok?


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the help, I've found much very useful info on this site, really appreciate assistance from experts, and not-as-experts.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Carlswoodturning said:


> Thanks for the help, I've found much very useful info on this site, really appreciate assistance from experts, and not-as-experts.



Carl, we do not all consider ourselves as experts...

We just try and be altruistic, and help where we can.


----------

